# Is Airplane safe for IBSers?



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is your experience?Do you have more gas?


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I will take it for the first time tommorow.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

Spas, I don't recall having anymore gas than usual on my last flight, but I think I will wait until tomorrow night to tell you about my experience on the flight.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)




----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Cool,because i saw on TV that gas expand on high altitude.







IBSers as far as i know didn't have more gas there.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

That's a good question spas. I guess we will find out tomorrow when you get on that plane. I have been on a plane a few times and didn't have any problems, but I'm IBS D.


----------



## 18204 (Oct 10, 2005)

All right, on my last flight I started having a panic attack so I started working my way back to the bathroom not for a BM but I was feeling sick and I wanted to splash some cold water on my face. Well, just as I got there I passed out. I came to,just as I hit the floor. The stewardest who was standing there did nothing to catch me or help me up, but she did call the captain and told him that she had someone who was drunk and had passed out. Well it takes me a lot more tha 2 beers to pass out and when I do pass out from drinking I am out for hours not seconds. Anyways, after putting a cold towel around the back of my neck for a few minutes I felt just fine, But she wouldn't give me another beer.So, now I own a motor home and will probably never fly again.BTW, I have flown quite a bit and that was the first time anything like that had ever happened.Have a good flightRobby


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Take a look at Tony:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/723...810579#16810579Rob:http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/732...010093#75010093


> quote: I don't think this will help with your problem, but I can offer an explanation as to why you have gas pain on long flights. The aircraft cabin is pressurized, so when the plane reaches it's cruise altitude the cabin is effectively at 8000 feet while the aircraft is really flying at 33000 feet. In other words, in seems to your body that you are standing on top of an 8000 foot mountain, in relatively thin, low pressure air. The problem is that the gas trapped in your intestines is at "sea level", so it expands because it doesn't have that high pressure, sea level air pushing against it. And that expansion in a limited space (your intestines) is painful. Same thing with a rotting tooth. The decay gives off a tiny amount of gas that is trapped in the tooth. The thin air of a mountain or airplane cabin allows the trapped gas to expand against a nerve and causes real pain.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Ok i have to protect my integrety...i'm taking a prep.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

I have flown lots and have never had a problem.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Thanks Lago.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Useless to say that i don't want any farter beside me.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I've never had any more gas on a plane than off one, its never made any difference. The only problem I ever had on planes was sometimes my sinuses would bother me. I've also had my ears pop but chewing gum helps with that. Where are you going? Have a safe flight


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I don't know about gas but be wary of air sickness tablets!!!! The one and only time I flew I took some travacalm, oops before breakfast. The pains in the belly it caused were TREMENDOUS and have made me too scared to ever fly again!


----------



## 22058 (Jun 29, 2005)

I try to book ahead and get a seat by the bathroom. I dont feel like planes make me go more, but being further away from the bathroom and seeing a lineup would definately set me off.


----------



## Lagomorph (Mar 4, 2005)

Yes, sitting near the bathroom is good for your mind.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:The problem is that the gas trapped in your intestines is at "sea level", so it expands because it doesn't have that high pressure, sea level air pushing against it.


I think this would be true if you hold your breath. But so long as you remember to breathe, the pressure difference shouldn't be of significance.


----------



## 22645 (Nov 27, 2005)

Spas,I hope that you have a safe, non-eventful first flight.







I get tons and tons of gas with my IBS (been dealing with this for 18 yrs). Let me share my first experience on an airplane with you. We went to California last summer (6 hrs. by plane) and I worried about the same thing as you. I asked lots of people ahead of time what to expect, and of course heard many horror stories about gas. I felt absolutely NO gas the entire flight! If I can get through it with no gas, you should be just fine. Good luck, and try not to worry.Darlene


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

OK














I"m in USA rigth now,next door to Mr Flux.







It"s not safe,i explain:I had a first dramatic fligth.I was sit with a ladie who smell a lot of perfume with bad breath.GGggrrr.It was only a 2 hours fligth but i really suffer in my stomack/bowel from expanding gas.I had bad head aches from the build up of pressure and the bad odor coming from the ladie beside me. Alrigth,i"m still alive and will be home tommorrow.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I hate flying. I didn;t tell you that before you flew. urgh.Have a better flight home.GO USA!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Ive flown a bit and NEVER had a problem on the plane.


----------



## 17573 (Sep 6, 2005)

I never have problems with planes. In fact, everytime I go on a plane I seem to be fine for a while.That said, anything that screws with my schedule makes everything settle down for a bit. I spent 2 days away from home on a business trip which was in the middle of a 3 week project during which I was working up to 15 hours a day. Stressed ? Monumentally ? Stressed about my stomach ? Not at all. In fact it was the best it felt in ages.I figure I was just so wound up about other things I didn't have time to consider my "intestinal issues".


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I'M HOME!







Wow what a pain in the ass these airplanes,i just can't beleive it.The only thing i can say is take a seat with one empty seat beside where you can lay down on the side.It was my only way out.This promote bowel resting.They have lost my baggages and the bathroom was broken in one plane...


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

BUMPTake this Flux-->Not Passing Flatus On A Non-stop Flight Familial Cecal Volvulus And Review Of Surgical In-flight Emergencies:http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php?xmlFi...l2n2/flight.xml


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If you are prone to trapped gas,i would say it is hazardous to take a long fligth.Or keep few suppositories just in case you need to expell extrem pressure.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If you are prone to trapped gas,i would say it is hazardous to take a long fligt


Doubt this would be of significance.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Did you read the article?It clearly say that air travel expend the gas:http://www.ispub.com/ostia/index.php?xmlFi...l2n2/flight.xml


> quote:AbstractDilatation of the cecum can precipitate its rotation, resulting in a volvulus in individuals who have a mobile cecum. Conditions associated with increased intestinal gas can put predisposed patients at increased risk for cecal volvulus. *Drop in the cabin pressure during air travel may cause up to a 30% gas expansion, which might ...*


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I've never really noticed whether I have more gas or not. I'm too busy worrying myself to death.







In the past 2 years I've flown 6 times. 2 of those times I was perfectly fine. The last time out (my honeymoom) I was really sick, despite the Dramemine. Coming home was the worst flight ever!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I think the only way to not have gas in a plane is to do a colonoscopy preparation.BE SAFE!!!


----------



## 18532 (May 20, 2005)

If I were on a plane with a broken bathroom, I'd have a panic attack for sure!!!!!







Although, I fly about once or twice a year and have NEVER had a problem with my IBS-D. I usually panic a bit at take off when the seatbelt light is on but, once we're off the ground, I'm fine.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hmmm yeah this plane trip has been really difficult.The broken bathroom was just so frustrating even if i didN't use it(i was constipated).Sometime i have to suffer to learn.Now i know what to expect regarding trapped gas expension in plane.Especially if i go on a long trip in plane!


----------



## 14225 (Aug 15, 2006)

Yes, I get it about half the time. For me, it's either really bad, or none at all. I think part of it is the stress of traveling, and sitting for so long in one position. I try to get everything out well before I fly, and eat little or nothing before and during the flight.


----------



## Dracan (Sep 7, 2006)

I skydive as a sport, so go up in planes quite a lot. My stomach is alway uncomfortable on the way up while the plane is gaining altitude, but it goes away once the plane stop increasing altitude. I find that when I actually jump, the pressure against my stomach whilst in freefall actually helps my stomach. My stomach normally feels a lot better for a good half hour afterwards.


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

I suffer with gas when I'm flying. I love to travel and I travel alot to Europe. I live in California and european flights can be close to 12 hours to/from Europe. When they serve the meal I only eat half even though I may be hungry. I stay away from coffee on flights, no alcohol, and I drink a lot of water. I also take several anti-d tabets and that seems to really make a difference. I refuse to let IBS control my life I control it.


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

I was on a nonstop flight from the Bay Area in California to the Twin Cities. I had taken the afternoon flight after noon; and of course when we were ready to depart we were informed that the water was working so therefore NO BATHROOMS as the plane had arrived from the Twin Cities Thank god it was only a 3 hour flight.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Im catching a plane for the first time ever in two weeks time and im nervous as hell!!!I will let ya know how it affects me!Ps. It prob doesnt help being nervous as


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

For bloated people,what kind of prep do you do before airplane?Squirrel quote:


> quote: I try to get everything out well before I fly, and eat little or nothing before and during the flight.


Hmmm that is interesting.I wonder if i take 2 Dulcolax+Go-lytely ### 10AM the day before the trip if i will be ok.What do you take Squirrel?


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Im catching a plane for the first time ever in 2 days time, needless to say im freaking out!!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

How long is your fligth?


----------



## 20184 (Sep 26, 2006)

A few years ago I had an epic 2 fligh journey from Vancouver to Sydney Australia. The first flight was 17 hours, the second 8 hours. I have never had so much gas pain in my life. I had a window seat, so I couldn't get away to the bathroom to release the gas as much as I would have liked. And when I did get to the bathroom I of course got stage fright and couldn't pass anything. My advice? get an aisle seat! The only good thing about flying is that the plane is so noisy no one can hear your stomach.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Merck manual and air travel:http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearc...displayonly=EXC


> quote: Chapter One Air Travel and Medical Problems Traveling by air can cause or worsen a variety of medical conditions, although very few conditions would prevent a person from flying. Those that may prevent flying include a pneumothorax, lung damage from tuberculosis, diseases that could be spread to other passengers, and conditions in which even a small expansion of air would damage tissues, such as intestinal surgery in the previous 10 days. Some conditions require planning and taking precautions before a flight. For example, people who have had a colostomy should wear a large bag and anticipate frequent filling. Air travel poses problems related to changes in air pressure, reduced amounts of oxygen, turbulence, disruptions of the body's internal 24-hour (circadian) clock (jet lag), and psychologic or physical stress. Changes in Air Pressure Modern jet airplanes maintain air pressure inside the cabin (cabin pressure) at low levels, equivalent to the atmospheric pressure at 5,000 to 8,000 feet. *At such levels, air trapped in pockets within the body - such as in the lungs, inner ear, sinuses, and intestinal tract - expands by about 25 percent. This expansion sometimes aggravates certain medical conditions, such as emphysema, blocked eustachian tubes, chronicsinusitis, and chronic gas pains. * Problems may be particularly severe when an airplane accidentally loses cabin pressure or when the cabin isn't pressurized, as is the case with some smaller airplanes.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

> quote:I think the only way to not have gas in a plane is to do a colonoscopy preparation.


That would be disastrous for me! I've never had much of a gas problem on a flight, but I have flown with D, same as I've done so many things in my life while having D problems. I often feel more gassy after taking Imodium and I've definitely taken that before and during flights, so any gas pain I attributed to the attack in general and/or the meds. I'd take some gas-x type stuff, avoid carbonated beverages, etc. if you have gas problems. And if you chew gum during takeoff and descent to help your ears, do so for as little time as possible so you don't swallow more air than necessary. For me, the ear pain if I don't chew the gum is worse than any gas pain caused by the gum







I always seem to fly while congested.


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

One more thing...your body is only used to sea-level air pressure if you live at sea level. I read somewhere that cabin pressure is like being in Denver. So if you have medical problems that are sensitive to the lower pressure, it can aggravate them, but it will be more of a change for someone living at low altitude. My discomfort/pain in my ears always comes from the rapid change in pressure, and once I'm in the air I am fine. I actually have more trouble on the descent and after landing than I do in the air.


----------



## 18408 (Oct 11, 2006)

hi zoe i am sure ya flight will be fine i ain't been on plane in a few year but thats not due to gas and hon the old saying is better out than in and eveyone does it no matter what they say so just cough loudly at the point of a toot passing or just make a noise and if anyone says wow who droppedthat say i don't know must be some one up front and the smell has travel back here but hon take the flight and enjoy cheerssean


----------



## 18487 (Oct 18, 2006)

My last fight was bad on me but that doesnt mean yours will be. I have IBS/C and it took me 12 days to have a bowel movement. I had to have an enema and that is when I finally went to the dr. for the first time.Kim


----------



## 23394 (Jul 14, 2006)

I suffer from the big D and a friend of mine suggested I eat peanut butter the night before a flight. So for dinner i would have a couple of peanut butter sandwiches and in the morning put it on my toast. It does really help with the D; i don't feel the urge to go as much. Also I stay away from soda drinks, coffee (until about an hour into the arriving city i will have coffee). Also if I have to go to the bathroom I go; i think fighting the urge only makes it worse. Any thoughts?


----------



## 18365 (Oct 17, 2006)

I herd a strwardess say that after a flight it can get stinky cause of the pressuried cabin.


----------



## 13604 (Jun 30, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by SteveinWI:I suffer from the big D and a friend of mine suggested I eat peanut butter the night before a flight. So for dinner i would have a couple of peanut butter sandwiches and in the morning put it on my toast. It does really help with the D; i don't feel the urge to go as much. Also I stay away from soda drinks, coffee (until about an hour into the arriving city i will have coffee). Also if I have to go to the bathroom I go; i think fighting the urge only makes it worse. Any thoughts?


Does that mean that peanut butter causes C??? I hope not, I been having a little of peanut butter everyday to try to gain some weight....Should I stop eating it???Thank you!Blessings,Abi


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What about going to a hydro-therapist for a total enema?This should whip out the gas rigth?


----------



## 22603 (Feb 5, 2007)

ugh I flew from Colorado to Oregon and had a flare up mid flight. I bit down on the sky mall catalog the whole way while the guy next to me looked at me funny.The wait for the cab and the cab right to my friends apartment was not very fun at all.Yet another reason I wish I could have a "take as needed" pain medicine.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Here an interesting link that talk about gas research.I don't think OTC reduce gas tho(they claim it help).http://health.yahoo.com/topic/digestive/ov...5FA24A70F41816FIntestinal gas: The inside storyProvided by: Last Updated: 09/22/2005Intestinal gas is a normal byproduct of digestion. You begin producing it shortly after you're born and can even continue producing it after you die.Everyone's familiar with the consequences of excess intestinal gas: burping, bloating, flatulence and, sometimes, social embarrassment. But how much do you know about the source of this distress: gas itself?*Intestinal gas became a hot research topic during the mid-20th century. Because gas expands at extreme altitudes, sometimes causing painful cramps, scientists studied ways to reduce gas formation in military pilots and astronauts. Their studies, along with those of later researchers, yielded answers to many common questions about flatulence and helped identify some everyday solutions to the problem. Here's the lowdown, along with practical tips.*What is intestinal gas?More than 99 percent of intestinal gas is a mixture of the same odorless gases that are present throughout the environment. These include nitrogen, oxygen, carbon dioxide, hydrogen and sometimes methane. But the exact composition of this mixture varies from person to person, depending on body chemistry and diet.The nitrogen, oxygen and most of the carbon dioxide in gas come from the air you swallow when you eat, drink, chew gum or smoke. Chemical reactions in your stomach also produce some of the carbon dioxide content of intestinal gas.Bacteria normally present in the large intestine produce the hydrogen and methane in intestinal gas. These bacteria feed on undigested food particles and release gases during a process called fermentation.What gives intestinal gas its odor?Trace gases â€" which make up less than 1 percent of the intestinal gas you produce â€" are responsible for 100 percent of the smell of intestinal gas. The most common trace gases produced by bacteria are hydrogen sulfide, which smells like rotten eggs; methanethiol, which smells like decomposing vegetables; and dimethyl sulphide, which smells sweet.The most offensive intestinal gases usually contain sulfur compounds from sulfur-rich foods, such as cauliflower, eggs and meat. Although less-sulfur-rich foods such as beans can produce large amounts of gas, such gas has a less noticeable odor.What causes the distinctive sound when intestinal gas is released?The expulsion of intestinal gas makes the anal sphincter vibrate, resulting in the characteristic sound. The amount of gas and the force of the expulsion, as well as the amount of resistance from the anal sphincter, determine the loudness and pitch.Which foods cause intestinal gas?Carbonated beverages are an important source of intestinal gas. So are carbohydrates because they often contain indigestible sugars, starches and fiber. For example:Raffinose. This sugar is found in beans, cabbage, brussels sprouts, broccoli, asparagus and whole grains. Lactose. Milk and milk products such as cheese and ice cream, as well as some processed breads, cereals and salad dressings, contain the sugar lactose. While most people can digest lactose with no difficulty, some have trouble because they do not produce the enzyme lactase, which splits lactose into digestible parts. Without lactase, milk and other lactose-rich foods ferment in the intestine, releasing excessive gas. People of African, Asian and American Indian descent are most likely to be deficient in lactase. Fructose. Onions, artichokes, pears, wheat, and some soft drinks and processed foods contain this sugar, which may be difficult to digest. Sorbitol. Apples, pears, peaches, prunes, and some sugar-free foods, candies and chewing gum contain the sugar sorbitol, another one that's hard to digest. Rice is the only starch absorbed almost completely by the small intestine. Because rice starch never reaches the large intestine, gas-producing bacteria don't break this starch down. Other starches, including potatoes, corn, noodles and wheat, are gas producers. Dietary fiber, found in beans, oat bran, peas and most fruits, also tends to produce gas. When research subjects ate a diet in which half of their calories came from pork and beans, they experienced a tenfold increase in their normal gas production.Do some people have more gas than others?Yes. The average adult produces one to three pints of intestinal gas a day and passes gas 14 to 23 times a day. Vegetarians, carbonated-beverage drinkers, gum-chewers and smokers tend to produce more than the average amount of intestinal gas, as do people who eat lots of gas-producing foods.Is intestinal gas flammable?Two intestinal gases â€" hydrogen and methane â€" are combustible and potentially explosive.Not everyone produces these two gases. The concentration of hydrogen in intestinal gas can range from zero to 86 percent while the concentration of methane can range from zero to 56 percent. Only about a third of the population produces methane, a trait that appears to be inherited.Although it's not dangerous to pass gas while working near an open flame, rare instances of gas explosion during intestinal surgery have been reported.Is it harmful to retain intestinal gas?Probably not. When you hold in gas, it migrates backward through your gastrointestinal tract. If gas becomes trapped in one of the areas where your colon bends sharply â€" in the upper right and upper left parts of the abdomen â€" it can cause pain. This pain should subside when you release the gas â€" as you eventually must, because the body does not reabsorb it.What can you do to reduce intestinal gas?The most common ways to reduce intestinal gas are to change your diet, avoid swallowing air and take over-the-counter (OTC) medications.Change your dietIf you're deficient in lactase, the enzyme needed to digest milk, your doctor may suggest that you eliminate dairy products from your diet and get the calcium you need from calcium supplements. Otherwise, there's probably no need for you to stop eating entire classes of food. Instead, try cutting out or reducing your intake of a few gas-producing foods for a week or two. If your symptoms improve, your problem is solved.Swallow less airTo swallow less air â€" which makes its way to your intestine â€" don't suck on hard candy or chew gum, and steer clear of carbonated beverages. Don't drink through a straw because this causes you to swallow more air. Of all the reasons you shouldn't smoke, the fact that you swallow air and get gas from smoking is among the least compelling. Still, quitting smoking may be beneficial if you're troubled by gas.Take OTC gas-reducing medicationProducts that contain antacids and simethicone, a foaming agent that pulls gas bubbles together (Mylanta, Di-Gel, others) have no effect on intestinal gas. They may, however, help you belch away excess stomach gas. The jury is still out on anti-gas medications containing activated charcoal (Nature's Way Activated Charcoal, CharcoCaps, others). If they do work, their effects aren't dramatic.The digestive enzyme lactase (Lactaid and Lactrase) may relieve excess gas caused by dairy products. Another digestive enzyme, alpha-galactosidase (Beano), may reduce the gas caused by beans and other carbohydrates containing the sugar raffinose.Is there any way to reduce the odor?Over-the-counter medications containing bismuth subsalicylate (Pepto-Bismol, others) reduce the odor of one of the most offensive intestinal gases, hydrogen sulfide. Unfortunately, you can't take such medications for more than a few days because a buildup of bismuth can be toxic.A more practical solution may be to wear or sit on a product containing activated charcoal, which helps absorb malodorous gas. Such products include undershorts, pads worn inside undershorts and seat cushions. Of the three, undershorts may be the most effective.When should you see a doctor because of intestinal gas?By itself, intestinal gas is rarely a sign or symptom of a serious condition. But you should see your doctor if your gas is persistent or severe, or if it's associated with vomiting, diarrhea, constipation, unintentional weight loss, blood in the stool or heartburn. Excessive gas may be a sign of another digestive disorder such as celiac disease, gastritis, gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) or irritable bowel syndrome.Intestinal gas can cause discomfort and embarrassment, but it's usually just a sign of a normally functioning digestive system. If you're bothered by excessive gas, try changing your diet. See your doctor if your gas is severe, persistent or accompanied by other signs and symptoms such as vomiting, diarrhea or constipation.


----------



## descartesmom (Apr 4, 2007)

I just got back a month ago and no gas.I take Immodium before I fly and am careful what I eat and plus more important, I get the aisle seat in the middle of the plane near the toilets. This way I don't have to climb over anyone as a just in case.


----------

